# Moving to Hurghada/ El Gouna!!



## jennub

Hi All,

I joined this forum just over 10 months ago now as I was hoping to find a teaching job in Egypt. I haven't been on here since then as I had given up all hope!

Anyway, today I have accepted a Teaching position at a school in El Gouna. I'm so excited and will be moving out in the next two months!

Any tips/ advice for me will be greatly appreciated- I'm not even sure about how to go about moving - lots to think about!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beatle

jennub said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined this forum just over 10 months ago now as I was hoping to find a teaching job in Egypt. I haven't been on here since then as I had given up all hope!
> 
> Anyway, today I have accepted a Teaching position at a school in El Gouna. I'm so excited and will be moving out in the next two months!
> 
> Any tips/ advice for me will be greatly appreciated- I'm not even sure about how to go about moving - lots to think about!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That sounds exciting. Good luck with the move!


----------



## hurghadapat

*Moving*



jennub said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined this forum just over 10 months ago now as I was hoping to find a teaching job in Egypt. I haven't been on here since then as I had given up all hope!
> 
> Anyway, today I have accepted a Teaching position at a school in El Gouna. I'm so excited and will be moving out in the next two months!
> 
> Any tips/ advice for me will be greatly appreciated- I'm not even sure about how to go about moving - lots to think about!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Lovely place and quite a lot of British ex-pats............which school national or international..???


----------



## jennub

hurghadapat said:


> Lovely place and quite a lot of British ex-pats............which school national or international..???


Thanks for your replies. I'll be working at the International School. Good to hear that there's lots of British out there. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Gounie79

*another gounie *



jennub said:


> Thanks for your replies. I'll be working at the International School. Good to hear that there's lots of British out there. Really looking forward to it!


Hi! Welcome you must be the new year 3 teacher?!!! exciting 

Next school year will be my 6th year at the school. I did 4 years in the international side, then last year I changed to teach in the National side. 

Look forward to meeting you 
When do you arrive?


----------



## femalegounie

Sorry, Maidenscotland! Didn't know that it's not allowed to refer to another forum. Just wanted to help Jennup to get more information about El Gouna.

Dear Jennup,

Welcome to sunny El Gouna! It's a nice place and I am sure you will like it here: sunshine all year long, nice people from all over Europe, quite big British community, lots of (water) sports - and the school is also nice!

If you need more information, just send me a PM and I will try to give you as many details as possible. I am living here for almost six years and my son is at the EGIS!

Have a great day!


----------



## mamasue

Jennub... you've picked one of the best places in Egypt!
El Gouna is lovely..... very pretty! Lovely beaches, great restaurants, and, as others have said, a great 'Gounie" community!
I lived in Hurghada and worked as a diving instructor. Many friends had kids in EGIS..... it's an excellent school.
I hope you'll be very happy there.... I'm sure you will. Wall-to-wall sun... what more could any teacher want???


----------



## flossy207

hi - can someone please tell us what the pay is for teachers a month at the el gouna school. also, I have heard mention that the el gouna school is an international school - and if so - what / where is the national school that I have heard about. many thanks

p.s. does the el gouna school hire supply teachers???


----------



## jennub

Gounie79 said:


> Hi! Welcome you must be the new year 3 teacher?!!! exciting
> 
> Next school year will be my 6th year at the school. I did 4 years in the international side, then last year I changed to teach in the National side.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you
> When do you arrive?



Hi,

Thanks for your reply - I'm looking forward to meeting everyone too. I'm the new Humanities Teacher . 
I have no idea when I'm arriving - waiting to be told when a flat will be available. I'm less nervous now and more excited thanks to you and the others making me feel welcome! So, thanks again.


----------



## jennub

mamasue said:


> Jennub... you've picked one of the best places in Egypt!
> El Gouna is lovely..... very pretty! Lovely beaches, great restaurants, and, as others have said, a great 'Gounie" community!
> I lived in Hurghada and worked as a diving instructor. Many friends had kids in EGIS..... it's an excellent school.
> I hope you'll be very happy there.... I'm sure you will. Wall-to-wall sun... what more could any teacher want???



Thank you! I can't wait to get out there now - I've stayed in Hurghada a few times but only visited El Gouna once. Good to hear you describe the school as excellent - I feel truly lucky! and have lots of envious colleagues here!!


----------



## jennub

flossy207 said:


> hi - can someone please tell us what the pay is for teachers a month at the el gouna school. also, I have heard mention that the el gouna school is an international school - and if so - what / where is the national school that I have heard about. many thanks
> 
> p.s. does the el gouna school hire supply teachers???


Hi, 

Have a look at their website, lots of information there. Also, under the section Vacancies for Sept '10 they have an information booklet which also details the salary. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## flossy207

jennub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a look at their website, lots of information there. Also, under the section Vacancies for Sept '10 they have an information booklet which also details the salary.
> Hope this helps.


hi - I don't know if this is the old website but I can't see vacancies -sorry. I am in the uk but at some point would like to stay in hurghada for 6-9 months of the year and enjoy our holiday home more.


----------



## flossy207

oops - found it - thanks and good luck!!!


----------



## GM1

They have changed their website: El Gouna International School


----------



## flossy207

GM1 said:


> They have changed their website: El Gouna International School


hi - and thanks - it looks very impressive. Love the swimming pool!


----------



## Busy Sue

Hi,
I worked in El Gouna School for 3 years. The only downside with El Gouna is that it is very expensive compared to Hurghada. I have lived in Hurghada for 15 years. El Gouna has grown over these 15 years and there are now lots of British and other Nationalities but still my friends who lived there liked to come into Hurghada for a change.


----------



## rossatkins

Hi. I'm the new PE teacher. Good to hear there a few 'newbies' starting with menand that there are lots of Brits out there to mingle with. I'm very much looking forward to getting out there and meeting you all!

Ross


----------



## jecka

*Living in Egypt*

I dont have idea how do u find all tht jobs ?
But I guess bcs u r all from Uk...

Can u tell me more about life there ?

Thank You


----------



## danyda

Hi everyone, 
I am moving next month to El Gouna too ... I am the new Physics teacher at El Gouna International School...I am a little nervous but reading your comments I feel lucky that I have the chance to work in such a great environment....any information is more than welcome...I hope we'll keep in touch and I am looking forward in seeing you there...


----------



## Busy Sue

Don't be nervous about coming to El Gouna. It is a small place where you will make alot of friends. When I worked in the school most of the teachers went out together socially too. There is a beautfiful marina with many cafes and bars and live entertainment. On Friday nights there is a street festival. It is very safe. There is public transport which is very cheap and there are regular buses into Hurghada if you want a change and need to do some shopping. We have now a large shopping Mall with a hypermarket on the south side of Hurghada Senzo mall. 

The sun shines everyday and the crime is low, what more could you ask for. The only problem is lack of shopping especially clothes and underwear. I have neve been able to buy underwear here, I always bring from the UK. 

It will be warm or hot for you until November but December, January and February can be cold at night. Bring some winter jacket and jumpers, jeans and trousers you will need them at night. In the day it will still be warm around 21 degrees in winter. Last winter was mild but I have had some winters it is very cold and the building are cold.

You will enjoy it.


----------



## jennub

rossatkins said:


> Hi. I'm the new PE teacher. Good to hear there a few 'newbies' starting with menand that there are lots of Brits out there to mingle with. I'm very much looking forward to getting out there and meeting you all!
> 
> Ross


Look forward to meeting you too!


----------



## danyda

Busy Sue said:


> Don't be nervous about coming to El Gouna. It is a small place where you will make alot of friends. When I worked in the school most of the teachers went out together socially too. There is a beautfiful marina with many cafes and bars and live entertainment. On Friday nights there is a street festival. It is very safe. There is public transport which is very cheap and there are regular buses into Hurghada if you want a change and need to do some shopping. We have now a large shopping Mall with a hypermarket on the south side of Hurghada Senzo mall.
> 
> The sun shines everyday and the crime is low, what more could you ask for. The only problem is lack of shopping especially clothes and underwear. I have neve been able to buy underwear here, I always bring from the UK.
> 
> It will be warm or hot for you until November but December, January and February can be cold at night. Bring some winter jacket and jumpers, jeans and trousers you will need them at night. In the day it will still be warm around 21 degrees in winter. Last winter was mild but I have had some winters it is very cold and the building are cold.
> 
> You will enjoy it.




Hi, thank you very much for the info...it means a lot to me as I am in need for any piece of information regarding the place. ..I am trying not to be nervous but is the first time I am going abroad....


----------



## agdiver

*teaching at EGIS*

Hello Gounie79. How are you? I am an American teaching English, History, Math and Science in the San Francisco Bay Area. I am interested in the EGIS. I see the web site is not updated. Can you answer a few questions for me?

How is the economic health of the school. How is it doing? What are the student demographics and population?

You've been there 6 years. Has there been stability in administration (principal, assistant principal and teachers)?

Do you envision teaching at EGIS much longer?

Lastly, I am finishing a masters degree this fall. Are there any teaching openings on the horizon?

Thanks a million Gounie79


----------



## agdiver

*teaching pe at EGIS?*

Hi Ross,
It sounds like you teach at EGIS. How long have you taught at EGIS? I just posted some questions. What are your thoughts?

Shukrun,
Aaron


----------



## Gounie79

*to agdiver*



agdiver said:


> Hello Gounie79. How are you? I am an American teaching English, History, Math and Science in the San Francisco Bay Area. I am interested in the EGIS. I see the web site is not updated. Can you answer a few questions for me?
> 
> How is the economic health of the school. How is it doing? What are the student demographics and population?
> 
> You've been there 6 years. Has there been stability in administration (principal, assistant principal and teachers)?
> 
> Do you envision teaching at EGIS much longer?
> 
> Lastly, I am finishing a masters degree this fall. Are there any teaching openings on the horizon?
> 
> Thanks a million Gounie79





Hi there agdiver, I'm fine thanks 
About the website, it is* .net* at the end not *.com*. The .com one is the old one.
The website has the upcoming job opportunities on it if you keep checking.
Since I arrived the school has grown a lot and improved a lot too. There are many different nationalities. Class sizes in the primary are on average 20. Secondary are smaller. 
Each year some teachers leave, but not an enormous turnover. This year is the first full year of our new GM.
Try looking at the website with .net and if you have any other questions let me know 
I'm not sure about the future for me. At the moment I'm happy where I am.


----------



## agdiver

*nationality requirement*

in the teaching application it states one must have 3 yrs british national curriclum. is human resources flexible in that regards for teachers from america?


----------



## Gounie79

*to agdiver*



agdiver said:


> in the teaching application it states one must have 3 yrs british national curriclum. is human resources flexible in that regards for teachers from america?


I'm really not sure about that, sorry. Perhaps you can email the school. I think though, if working in the International side, they prefer people to be familiar with the British curriculum, as that is what they follow.


----------



## gabriesa

I hope some of you guys are still around in a year or so - we hope to make it to Makadi (I know a drive from el gouna) in 2011 and definitely want to link up with the expat community in the Hurghada area


----------



## danyda

hi everyone..for the teachers moving to El Gouna this month, I have a question..maybe you know more than I do.. what do you know about the apartments for teachers? all I know is that I will have one bedroom apartment with limited equipment!!! What that means? Anyone has any idea?...thanks..


----------



## jennub

Hiya,

I have no idea about the flats either - although I am prepared for it to be very, very basic. I was told bed, small TV, bed linen, fridge, oven and cooker. I suppose anything else is upto us to buy. I'm arriving on Monday so guess I'll find out then!!!

When are you due to arrive? Looking forward to meeting you - should be exciting!


----------



## danyda

Hi. Thanks for your reply. I am arriving on Tuesday, on the 17th. ..Well, I really hope it will be a nice place but the expression ' very limited equipment' is scary....Have a safe trip..See you there..


----------



## flossy207

Good luck all new teachers at the el gouna school. we have just returned from holidaying and stayed at the ocean view hotel for a break.

we also have an aprtment in hurghada and hope to retire in the near future - VERY early retirement. For those that are in the know at the el gouna school, do they have a 'bank' of supply teachers please? I was thinking rather than committing myself to anything fulltime of doing supply there. any comments please?

sorry, may have posted this in the wrong area !


----------



## femalegounie

flossy207 said:


> Good luck all new teachers at the el gouna school. we have just returned from holidaying and stayed at the ocean view hotel for a break.
> 
> we also have an aprtment in hurghada and hope to retire in the near future - VERY early retirement. For those that are in the know at the el gouna school, do they have a 'bank' of supply teachers please? I was thinking rather than committing myself to anything fulltime of doing supply there. any comments please?
> 
> sorry, may have posted this in the wrong area !


I think the best might be to contact the school directly. Details see on their website www.elgounaschool dot net. But please be a little patient. The secretary just came back from her vacation and is still very, very busy. So it might take some days until she's able to answer. But as you are asking about the "near future" anyway, it might be better just to wait a month or so and email her then.

Good luck

Dagmar


----------



## femalegounie

flossy207 said:


> Good luck all new teachers at the el gouna school. we have just returned from holidaying and stayed at the ocean view hotel for a break.
> 
> we also have an aprtment in hurghada and hope to retire in the near future - VERY early retirement. For those that are in the know at the el gouna school, do they have a 'bank' of supply teachers please? I was thinking rather than committing myself to anything fulltime of doing supply there. any comments please?
> 
> sorry, may have posted this in the wrong area !


I think the best might be to contact the school directly. Details see on their website elgounaschool dot net. But please be a little patient. The secretary just came back from her vacation and is still very, very busy. So it might take some days until she's able to answer. But as you are asking about the "near future" anyway, it might be better just to wait a month or so and email her then.

Good luck

Dagmar


----------



## jo35nolte

*I have applied for a job at the school. What is it like?*



jennub said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined this forum just over 10 months ago now as I was hoping to find a teaching job in Egypt. I haven't been on here since then as I had given up all hope!
> 
> Anyway, today I have accepted a Teaching position at a school in El Gouna. I'm so excited and will be moving out in the next two months!
> 
> Any tips/ advice for me will be greatly appreciated- I'm not even sure about how to go about moving - lots to think about!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, are you still at the school? I have applied for a job there, what is it like? would you recommend elgouna as a place to live and work?
anything I need to know. don't worry will keep it confidential
Jo


----------



## jo35nolte

*How have you found Elgouna*



Gounie79 said:


> Hi! Welcome you must be the new year 3 teacher?!!! exciting
> 
> Next school year will be my 6th year at the school. I did 4 years in the international side, then last year I changed to teach in the National side.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you
> When do you arrive?


Hi, I have just applied for a job at the school you are still at. How have you found it? How is life in the town and the accomodation you have been provided?
Are people social and what ages are the staff? I am 40. 
Anything else I should know?
thanks alot Jo


----------



## jo35nolte

Gounie79 said:


> Hi! Welcome you must be the new year 3 teacher?!!! exciting
> 
> Next school year will be my 6th year at the school. I did 4 years in the international side, then last year I changed to teach in the National side.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you
> When do you arrive?


Hi, I have just applied for a job at the school you are still at. How have you found it? How is life in the town and the accomodation you have been provided?
Are people social and what ages are the staff? I am 40. 
Anything else I should know?
thanks alot Jo


----------

